# Just thought I'd bring this up.....



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Good Job Amare 

Notice the middle post by tainted rings, this post was last year and I was wondering, did any of you guys believe Amare would have as good a rookie year as he did, or back then would you have agreed with tainted rings?

Just thought it might be interesting.......


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sundevilPAT</b>!
> http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=87830#post87830
> 
> Notice the middle post by tainted rings, this post was last year and I was wondering, did any of you guys believe Amare would have as good a rookie year as he did, or back then would you have agreed with tainted rings?
> ...


the link doesn't work, so i can't really comment on what he said, but i personally, did not predict Amare to be ROY, i personally predicted Drew Gooden as ROY (I actually thought Amare was drafted a little too high)


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

alright I think I fixed it, and as you can see Amare I believed!:grinning: :angel:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

nah i didnt think he'd win ROY either, but I definetly didnt think he'd get any splinters up his *** from the bench, especially with the forwards phx had I would have just given Amare the PT to get him some experience.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

o ya and btw- thanks for stealing my sig!!:upset: :laugh:


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

yeah i thought he would get the PT (who were they going to start over him?) i just didnt think he would get ROY, i thought he was overrated somewhat

(at the end of the season i was split between Caron Butler and Drew Gooden as my choice for ROY, but Amare was good, much better than i had anticipated)


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Posted on 10/11/02

Amare for Rookie of the year is likely, we'll see what happens.




__________________



*Last edited by sundevilPAT on 10-18-2003 at 07:49 PM*

Nice try.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Doesn't that mean he edited his sig tho, cuz its down there next to the sig, not in the post? I dont know tho, im fairly new......


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

They answered my questions. Luckily I didn't bad mouthed Amare.


----------

